# Production Weekly



## Mike Greene (May 30, 2006)

Production Weekly is a weekly listing of films and TV shows going into production. They give names of producers, dates for filming, contact info, etc. They list mostly major studio and network stuff, but there are often independant films, and cable and syndicated stuff as well. USA or FX network shows get listed. MTV or Discovery Channel do not.

I've been subscribing for about four years and make cold calls in an attempt to get better gigs than what I usually get. Those cold calls (well into the hundreds) have netted me zero gigs. I've sent out over a hundred demo CDs. Zip for results. But I keep trying.

Mind you, there have been a couple times when I was successful, but those weren't technically cold calls, since they were shows where I personally knew one of the names listed.

My lack of success obviously means I don't necessarily recommend subscribing to Production Weekly. But I think it's useful to know about for anyone wanting to crack into Hollywood. And who knows, maybe it's just my phone technique or demo reel that's the problem.

Anyway, I got an email today with a "complimentary" copy (PDF file) of last Thursday's issue. Normally they have a sample issue on their website http://www.productionweekly.com that you can check out, but it's usually too old to make phone calls off of. If interested, email them and ask for this issue (it's not the sample issue on their site). If you have problems, email me and I might be able to help out.

- Mike Greene


----------



## midphase (May 30, 2006)

I always say that "100 great reels have nothing against a personal reccommendation....the "friend" will get the gig 9 out of 10 times."


----------

